

Wealth Inequality in America [video]  - helloamar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QPKKQnijnsM#!

======
zizee
It's amazing to me that anyone could argue that this income inequality is the
"way it's meant to be".

Some people suggest that people won't be motivated to achieve if they can't
have more than a billion dollars. I can't believe that it would make a
noticeable difference.

